# 𝗧𝗵𝗶𝘀 𝗛𝗼𝘁 𝗟𝗼𝗼𝗸𝗶𝗻𝗴 𝗣𝘀𝘆𝗰𝗵𝗼𝗽𝗮𝘁𝗵 𝗠𝗮𝗻 -𝗛𝗮𝘀 𝗧𝗘𝗥𝗥𝗜𝗙𝗜𝗘𝗗 𝗔 𝗖𝗼𝘂𝗻𝘁𝗿𝘆(*𝗠𝗔𝗧𝗨𝗥𝗘 𝗔𝗨𝗗𝗜𝗘𝗡𝗖𝗘 𝗢𝗡𝗟𝗬)



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

𝗧𝗵𝗶𝘀 𝗛𝗼𝘁 𝗟𝗼𝗼𝗸𝗶𝗻𝗴 𝗣𝘀𝘆𝗰𝗵𝗼𝗽𝗮𝘁𝗵 𝗠𝗮𝗻 𝗧𝗲𝗿𝗿𝗶𝗳𝗶𝗲𝗱 𝗮 𝗰𝗼𝘂𝗻𝘁𝗿𝘆(*𝗠𝗔𝗧𝗨𝗥𝗘 𝗔𝗨𝗗𝗜𝗘𝗡𝗖𝗘 𝗢𝗡𝗟𝗬) 
































**WARNING DISTRESSING CONTENT *

*Cary Stayner*

Serial Killers #50
Criminals #191

*Nick Name: *The Yosemite (Park) Killer
*Personality Type: *
*𝗣𝘀𝘆𝗰𝗵𝗼𝗽𝗮𝘁𝗵[𝗔] 𝗧𝘆𝗽𝗲*
*







*








*Birthday:* August 13, 1961
*Age: *60 Years, 60 Year Old Males
*Sun Sign: *Leo
Also Known As: Cary Anthony Stayner
*Born In: *Merced, California
*Notorious As:* Serial Killer
Serial Killers American Men
*Height: *1.83 M 6ft Attractive Looking
*Family:*
Father: Kay Stayner
Mother: Delbert Stayner
Siblings: Steven Stayner

Continue Reading Below

Recommended For You
Steven Stayner

















*Who is Cary Stayner?*
Cary Anthony Stayner is a convicted American serial killer who murdered four women in Mariposa County, California between February and July 1999. Known as the “Yosemite Killer,” he murdered his victims either by strangulation or cutting their throats.

When he was 11 years old, his brother Steven was kidnapped by convicted sex offender Kenneth Parnell and remained missing for the next seven years.

Cary grew up believing that he was being neglected by his parents due to their grief over the loss of their younger son. He also claimed that he had been sexually molested as a child by one of his uncles. In 1997, he began working as a handyman at a motel in El Portal.

After the discovery of the remains of his first three victims, the initial suspicion did not fall on Stayner, despite the fact that he was one of the employees of Cedar Lodge where the victims had been staying before their deaths.

However, when the murder of his fourth victim was linked with a car that was traced back to him, he was apprehended by the police and charged with four counts of first-degree murder.

Eventually convicted on all counts, he was sentenced to death in December 2002.








Previous Next

Recommended Lists:
Leo Criminals
Male Criminals
Leo Serial Killers
American Criminals

*Childhood & Early Life*

Cary Stayner was born on August 13, 1961, in Merced, California to parents Kay and Delbert Stayner.

On December 4, 1972, his seven-year-old younger brother Steven was abducted by Kenneth Parnell and his co-worker Edward Ervin Murphy.

Kept in a cabin in Catheys Valley, Steven never realised that he was only a hundred feet away from his grandmother’s property. Parnell told him that his parents could not afford to raise him anymore and so they had sent him to live with him.

Cary grew up feeling overlooked as his parents grieved for Steven.

As for Steven himself, he lived the next seven years with Parnell as his son “Dennis” and was repeatedly sexually abused by him.

In February 1980, Parnell kidnapped a five-year-old boy named Timothy White from Ukiah. Steven did not want Timothy to suffer the same fate as himself. He escaped with Timothy and informed the police.

The Stayners were ecstatic to have their lost son back.

Steven was killed in 1989 in a motorcycle accident. During this period, Cary lived with his uncle Jesse.

In 1990, Jesse was murdered. After his capture, Cary would tell the police that Jesse had sexually abused him and that he tried to commit suicide in 1991.

Prior to the murders, he barely had any criminal records. In 1997, he faced charges for possession of marijuana and methamphetamine, but they were later dismissed.
Continue Reading Below

*The Murders*
In 1997, Cary Stayner got a job as a handyman at the Cedar Lodge motel in El Portal, located near the Highway 140 Arch Rock entrance to the Yosemite National Park.

He would later tell the police that initially he had planned to murder his girlfriend and her two daughters about a year before the Yosemite murders, but when he noticed the male caretaker in her property, he did not go through with it.

He would also reveal that he had been fantasizing about killing women since he was seven years old, four years before Steven’s kidnapping.

A week before the murders, his fantasies had become so overwhelming that he gathered a murder/rape kit, which included a rope, a serrated knife, a camera, a gun, and a roll of duct tape.

He also considered killing four young girls but then realised they were with an adult male.

Stayner started his murderous rampage in early 1999. He got his chance when 42-year-old Carole Sund, along with her daughter, 15-year-old Juli Sund and Juli’s friend, 16-year-old Argentine exchanged student Silvina Pelosso were staying at the Cedar Lodge.

On the night of February 15, 1999, Stayner, pretending to be part of the maintenance team, got into their room and held all three females at gunpoint, although, as he later told Juli, the gun was empty. He put them on the two beds in the room after gagging and tying them up.

Stayner dragged Carole Sund into the bathroom and killed her by strangulation. He then left the body in the trunk of Carole’s car. He then came back into the room and stayed there for the next six or seven hours.

According to his statements, he raped the girls but after a while got frustrated with their non-cooperation and his own failure to continue the sexual abuse and torture. He killed Pelosso next and put her body in the trunk beside Rund’s.

He returned to the room once more and sexually assaulted Juli Rund. He later brought her to an area close to Lake Don Pedro. He slashed her throat and hid the body. Stayner burned Carole’s car with the bodies still inside the trunk.

When the police recovered the remains of Carole Sund and Silvina Pelosso, they were burned beyond recognition. Their identities were later confirmed using dental records.

The police received a hand-drawn map pointing to Juli’s body, alongside a note that read, “We had fun with this one.”

Stayner was questioned by the police, but as he had no criminal history, he was overlooked by the cops. Furthermore, he had been able to maintain his composure during the police interview.

However, that changed when the decapitated body of Yosemite Institute’s 26-year-old employee and naturalist Joie Ruth Armstrong was discovered.

According to several eyewitnesses, a blue 1979 International Scout was seen parked outside the cabin where Armstrong had been lodging. The investigators found out that the car belonged to Stayner.

*Capture & Trial*

Cary Stayner quickly became prime suspect in the case. FBI launched a manhunt and he was caught in late July at the Laguna del Sol nudist resort in Wilton.

His vehicle was searched and the FBI found incriminating evidence linking him to Armstrong’s murder.

After a gruelling interrogation, he broke, admitting to all four murders as well as sending the note and the map that led to the discovery of Juli’s body.

On August 6, 1999, he was taken to the US District Courthouse in Fresno where the trial began. He entered a plea of “not guilty by reason of insanity.”

According to his defence team, the Stayner family had a history of mental illness and sexual abuse that had not only turned him into a murderer but had also resulted in his obsessive-compulsive disorder.

They told the court that he would confess if he were to be provided with child pornography. Dr. Arturo Silva, a court-appointed forensic psychiatrist, stated before the court that he had diagnosed Stayner with mild autism, OCD, and paraphilia.

*Conviction & Sentence*

A jury found Cary Stayner sane despite his plea of insanity and convicted him on all four counts of first-degree murder in 2001.

He was sentenced to death on December 12, 2002, and became the 617th inmate on California’s Death Row. As of January 2018, Stayner has been imprisoned at San Quentin Penitentiary.

*In Popular Culture*

In ‘I Know My First Name Is Steven’, a 1989 television miniseries based on the book of the same name, actor Scott Curtis portrayed an eleven-year-old Cary.

A&E Network’s ‘American Justice’ did a featurette in 2002 on the investigation and the subsequent arrest of Stayner.

Many pieces of literature have been published on the murders, including ‘Murder at Yosemite’ (1999) by Carlton Smith and ‘The Yosemite Murders’ (2000) by Dennis McDougal.








Who is Cary Stayner? Everything You Need to Know


A behind-the-scene look at the life of Cary Stayner.




www.thefamouspeople.com





*TRUE CRIME BLOG: STORIES & NEWS *PUBLISHED: AUGUST 27, 2018UPDATED: JULY 10, 2019

*An FBI Agent Recounts a Repulsive Request by Serial Killer Cary Stayner During His Interrogation*
JEFFREY RINEK AND MARILEE STRONG








Cary Stayner leaves court in Mariposa, California on December 6, 2000, after his arraignment on murder charges. AP Photo/Fresno Bee, Mark Crosse

_Throughout his 30-year career with the FBI, Special Agent Jeffrey Rinek became known for pulling out confessions from the worst criminals, including serial killers like Yosemite Killer __Cary Stayner__.
Stayner—whose young brother Steven was abducted as a child and later received nationwide attention through the TV miniseries, “I Know My First Name is Steven”—murdered two women and two teenage girls near Yosemite National Park in 1999: Joie Armstrong, Carole Sund, Juli Sund and Silvina Pelosso. He admitted his grisly crimes while being interrogated by Rinek.
In Rinek’s new book, _In the Name of the Children: An FBI Agent’s Relentless Pursuit of the Nation’s Worst Predators_, he offers an inside look at some of his biggest investigations against child predators.

In the excerpt below, reprinted with permission of BenBella Books, Rinek recounts the immediate aftermath of Stayner’s confession.

Please note, the following content contains disturbing accounts of violence and sexual violence. Discretion is advised._

It was just Stayner and me alone in that interview room and he had dropped a bombshell, claiming responsibility not just for the killing of Joie Armstrong but also for the murders of Carole and Juli Sund and Silvina Pelosso.

But now he was imposing conditions for his cooperation. I asked what he wanted. He spoke obliquely, like he didn’t want his request to sound as bad as it was.

“You work all kinds of cases,” he began, hemming and hawing as if he wanted me to fill in the blanks, like he did when he wanted me to guess what cases he was referring to when he said he could give me closure. Eventually he got around to the point. “I’d like to see pictures of little girls.”

“Child pornography?” I asked, incredulous.

He wouldn’t call it what it was, just said again, “You know, pictures and videos of little girls.” He said he thought we might have such evidence stored in the building.
I could feel anger rising up inside me. I had felt a bond of trust and empathy growing between Stayner and me.

He had allowed me to glimpse some of both the pain and the ugliness roiling inside him and had made the decision to reveal to me the terrible secrets he had been carrying so I could stop him from killing again.

By putting conditions on his confession now, I worried that Stayner’s motivation was not about “giving closure” and telling the truth because it was the right thing to do.

Instead, it looked like he was seeing what he could get out of us—and not just something like a plea bargain, which would be understandable, but something so base and unspeakable even he couldn’t say the words.

I needed to tamp down my own emotions and concentrate on the task at hand. Perhaps Stayner was still testing me, seeing if I would recoil in judgment of him.

Or perhaps it was a battle for control, as serial killing and sexual assault are very much about control and dominance.

Or perhaps it was even sadder, a last chance to satisfy a desperate craving. Whatever the reason, Stayner was asking me to do something illegal and unethical—to commit a crime to solve a crime—and I wasn’t about to do that.

But there we were, on that precipice, and I didn’t want to risk him slipping from our grasp. I didn’t know if we had any evidence against him and I worried that this could be our only chance to get a very dangerous man off the streets.

I told him I had no authority to grant his request and I would pass it on to a higher authority.
I went out to talk to Hitman (my partner and acting FBI supervisor, Ken Hittmeier) and he was taken aback as much as I was by Stayner’s demand.

He said he would pass it up the chain of command, but neither of us could imagine any scenario under which we could show Stayner such material.

We would have to appeal to the “good Cary” I had already glimpsed, who was now in a final desperate battle with his dark side.

Hitman suggested we move the interview to the polygraph room, which had recording equipment and a two-way mirror through which he and others could monitor the interrogation.

Harry Sweeney had already set up in there for the polygraph before Stayner called it off, and we had Harry remove all his equipment, then brought in Stayner.

I decided we would eat lunch first to buy some time to get our heads together. When John brought in the pizza we had ordered I asked Stayner if it was OK for John to join us and he agreed.

I invited John to stay not only because he is a great agent but also because he was a good friend and I feel more comfortable in a high-stakes situation like that with someone I trust.

I wasn’t in there alone anymore. John was in the room with me. Hitman and Harry were on the other side of the glass and at breaks I would go to them for guidance. I felt particularly good about having Harry looking over my shoulder because he is an expert at detecting when someone is not being truthful. Interrogations are so nerve-wracking and emotionally draining that it is hard to maintain focus at all times.

So even though I was taking the lead, it was important to have others around to challenge my own assumptions, pick up on mistakes I might make, bring their own insights, and point out things I might overlook.

We had a big day in front of us, but we would get through it together.
As John and I ate lunch with Stayner he began to get morose, aware he was potentially setting himself up for execution.

“This is gonna be my last pizza,” he said. I tried to buck him up, told him he was a long way from that day, should it ever come. “Never got to see _Star Wars_,” he continued, as random thoughts of things he enjoyed in freedom began popping into his mind.

I tried to assure him that not only would he be giving a gift by telling the truth but also that he would be getting something in return: relief.
“You’re going to feel good,” I said. “Not good,” I corrected myself, “but you’re going to feel peaceful—probably a feeling you haven’t had in a long time.”

“It means I can die with a clear conscience now, whenever that day comes,” Stayner said. “I know they’re going to give me the death penalty. Even if I confess, they are going to give me death.”

I promised Stayner I would be there for him as long as it took, as far as it went. I asked him to stop and think about how what he was doing now was as close as he could come to giving life back.

“It’s weird because I love life so much,” he said, without a hint of irony. One minute, he said, he’d be enjoying time with friends, marveling at nature, and thinking high-minded thoughts, “and the next minute it’s like I could kill every person on the face of the earth.”

“It just mentally tortures you,” he went on to say, “constantly back and forth like a tennis match.”
“But this is over now,” I told him. “You have taken control today.

You are controlling you, probably for the first time since you were eleven.”

I asked him if his family knew about the tremendous internal issues with which he was struggling.

He said he had never told anyone until now, not even his closest friends.

“Well, don’t you think it’s time we dealt with this and get rid of these demons?” I asked him. In the end, I said, “Whether I live longer than you or you live longer than me, we’ll both know we did what we thought was right and we took control, and that is the bottom line.”

His anguish was palpable. He had first started imagining scenarios of harming women and girls when he was just six or seven years old.

The thoughts were alarmingly sadistic even at a young age—he imagined having a neighbor girl trapped in an underground bunker when he was just eight—and became only more so as he grew older.

He was thirty-seven now, and for over three decades a war had waged inside him.

The thoughts and fantasies that consumed him preceded his brother Steven’s kidnapping, when Stayner was eleven, and his own sexual victimization by his uncle, which happened about six months thereafter.

Those experiences certainly were damaging and poured fuel on a fire that had already begun to smolder as Stayner grew up in an environment rife with dysfunction and twisted sexuality.

According to a psychiatrist who would later evaluate Stayner for his defense team, the Stayner family tree was riven with mental illness and sexual abuse going back five generations.

According to the psychiatrist’s report, Stayner’s father, Delbert Stayner, was ordered into therapy for molesting his own daughters.

In addition to her father’s unwanted advances, one of Stayner’s sisters said that Cary started peeping on her and inappropriately touching her when she was ten.

A cousin said that Stayner spied on her and his sisters and a neighbor girl, hiding under their beds and secretly videotaping them in the bathroom and bedroom.

One relative described child sexual abuse as “like a family sickness” because it had been going on for so many generations.

The fact that Stayner’s brother was kidnapped by a pedophile and abused for seven years adds an almost unfathomable dimension to the tragedy that enveloped this family.

As the older brother, Stayner felt a natural if undeserved sense of responsibility for not protecting Steven from harm.

He also felt more directly responsible. Stayner told another psychiatrist, Park Dietz, who was hired by the prosecution to evaluate whether he was sane at the time he committed the Yosemite murders, that as a child he worried that the obsessive thoughts he had about holding the neighbor girl against her will somehow caused Steven to be kidnapped.

Stayner’s parents would testify at trial that they both withdrew emotionally after Steven went missing. Delbert swung between all-consuming efforts to find his missing son and suicidal depression.

He was so bereft when Steven was taken that he pushed Cary away, saying his “real son” was gone. Stayner’s mother, Kay, said her own father had told her to view Steven’s kidnapping as a good thing because now she had fewer kids to worry about feeding and clothing.

She said her father insisted she never cry or show emotion because it would make her appear “crazy” like her mother, and that she had raised her own kids with the lack of emotional warmth her father inculcated in her.

Despite it all, Stayner loved his family and knew that what they were about to learn about him would destroy them.

He started putting other terms on the confession. He wanted his family to get the $250,000 reward the Carrington family had offered, and he wanted to be housed in a federal prison being built near his hometown of Merced.

John and I told him that those latter two requests were completely out of our hands.

The distribution of the reward was not up to the FBI but the Carrington family (and I could imagine no scenario in which they would agree to pay it out to the killer’s own family).

Nor could we ensure which prison Stayner would be sent to if convicted because, although the Armstrong case had federal jurisdiction because the murder was committed in a national park, the Sund-Pelosso case was a state matter.

We knew we couldn’t deliver on any of his demands and tried to get him to prioritize what was really important to him.

But he kept reiterating that the porn was his number one request and, in fact, a deal breaker. He even got particular, saying he didn’t want to see just a few stills but a big stack of pictures and especially videos.

I excused myself to talk with Hitman about what had just occurred. I also needed a little time to cool off. I called Lori and told her that I had no idea when or if I was going to get home that night.

I told her that I was either on the verge of getting the biggest confession of my career or about to screw it all up.

*Excerpt from In the Name of the Children: An FBI Agent’s Relentless Pursuit of the Nation’s Worst Predators, by Jeffrey L. Rinek and Marilee Strong, reprinted with permission of BenBella Books, Inc. Copyright 2018 by Jeffrey L. Rinek and Marilee Strong.*
_








An FBI Agent Recounts a Repulsive Request by Serial Killer Cary Stayner During His Interrogation


Read an excerpt from FBI Special Agent Jeffrey L. Rinek's book, 'In the Name of the Children,' about his interrogation of Yosemite Killer Cary Stayner over pizza.




www.aetv.com




_
Skip to main content

*Professor: Yosemite killer had above-average IQ*

SAN JOSE, Calif. — The brain of Yosemite killer Cary Stayner is probably damaged in a region that controls emotional impulses, a neuropsychologist testified Tuesday as the triple-murder trial resumed.

A battery of tests showed Stayner was above average in intelligence but psychologically impaired, said Ruben Gur, a psychology professor at the University of Pennsylvania.

One test indicated that Stayner has some damage between the center of his brain, where emotional impulses are produced, and the frontal region that controls those urges.

"You know the train hasn't arrived," Gur said. "You don't know where it's derailed."

Gur is a witness for Stayner's insanity defense in the killings of three Yosemite National Park tourists.

Stayner could be executed if convicted of murdering Carole Sund, 42, her daughter, Juli, 15, of Eureka, and their Argentine friend, Silvina Pelosso, 16.

The three vanished in February 1999 from a rustic motel outside the park where Stayner worked as a maintenance man.

Stayner, 40, is already serving a life sentence for murdering park nature guide Joie Armstrong and has confessed to all four killings.

The defense claims Stayner killed because of bad genes, a tormented childhood and a deformed head that may have been caused before birth when his pregnant mother fell during a softball game.

Gur reviewed psychological exams and scans of Stayner's head and administered his own tests.

He concluded Stayner's brain was probably damaged in his mother's womb, but it wasn't clear if it was from an injury or a birth defect.

Stayner's brain appears to be shifted in his skull, with his left temporal lobe, which is important for understanding speech, shriveled.

The abnormality could explain some of Stayner's symptoms of schizophrenia: hallucinations, poor verbal memory and difficulty recognizing emotion, Gur said.

Stayner had an incredibly good memory for faces and space, scoring better than 90 percent of the population, Gur said.

But his memory of words was so low that the difference between the two types of recall, which would be negligible among normal people, put him in a category with less than 1 percent of the population.

Another deficit was Stayner's ability to interpret emotions, particularly sadness, Gur said.

He also had hand coordination problems, adding to signs that his frontal lobe was damaged. Gur described the frontal lobe as the one that says stop and think before acting.

"Some can't stop themselves," he said, referring to a test he gives to measure such activity.

Testimony will resume Wednesday with cross-examination of Gur.

Judge Thomas Hastings also will question a juror to find out if he intentionally withheld information about a previous brush with the law.

Defense lawyer Michael Burt said he found strong evidence of juror misconduct, which could lead to a mistrial, because the juror had not truthfully answered a lengthy questionnaire during jury selection.

The male juror, who was not identified, was once cited for being intoxicated in public, Hastings said after reviewing court records. The misdemeanor was dismissed after the man attended Alcoholics

The juror said on his questionnaire that he was never accused of a crime nor had he attended counseling of any type.

Hastings said he didn't think the matter amounted to much, but he'll quiz the man to find out why he didn't mention his court record. If the juror is dismissed, one of four alternates will be chosen.
— Arizona Daily Sun


https://azdailysun.com/professor-yosemite-killer-had-above-average-iq/article_7004c82a-5fb1-5322-8850-814d1d827be6.html




CRIMINAL MINDS WIKI

*NAME*
Cary Anthony Stayner
*ALIAS*
The Yosemite Killer
The Yosemite Park Killer
*GENDER*
Male
*BIRTH DATE*
August 13, 1961 (age 60)
*PLACE OF BIRTH*
Merced, California
*OCCUPATION*
Handyman
Former window installer
*PATHOLOGY*
Serial Killer
Serial Rapist
Thrill Killer
Ephebophile
Abductor
*MODUS OPERANDI*
Varied
*TYPE*
Disorganized thrill
*NO. OF VICTIMS*
4-5 killed
0-2 intended
*SPAN OF CRIMES*
1997-July 21, 1999
*CRIMINAL CHARGES*
4 counts of murder
2 counts of drug possession (charges dropped)
*SENTENCE*
Death
*APPREHENDED*
July 24, 1999
*STATUS*
Incarcerated
MORE

*Cary Anthony Stayner*, a.k.a. *"The Yosemite Park Killer*,*"* or simply *"The Yosemite Killer*,*"* is an ephebophilic serial killer, serial rapist, thrill killer and abductor.

*Background*

Stayner was born on August 13, 1961. In 1972, when he was eleven, his seven-year-old brother, Steven Stayner, was abducted by a pedophile, Kenneth Parnell, and didn't escape until eight years later. The case sparked national attention and, Stayner later claimed, made him feel neglected.

Though it was later said that it greatly affected him and possibly even played a part in turning him into a killer, he had displayed several disturbing signs before Steven disappeared.

At the mere age of three, he was diagnosed with trichotillomania, obsessive-compulsive hair-pulling, and was put on medication, though the condition stuck with him even during his high school years; the consequential bald spots led to him being bullied.

When he was seven, he started having violent fantasies about abducting and killing women.

He later said that he had been molested by an uncle, Jesse Stayner, at the age of eleven. Though he was placed in gifted classes in school, he started having fantasies about women being gang-raped before he was a teenager. He even exposed himself to a friend of his sister's while she was on a sleepover.

At the age of 18, Stayner was voted as the most creative student of his graduating class for his cartoon contributions to the school newspaper.

In 1980, Steven escaped along with the abductor's most recent victim, Timmy White, and Stayner once again felt overshadowed by the attention his brother got.

After graduating high school, Stayner worked as a window installer at a glass company. Over the following years, Steven's abduction and escape continued garnering attention and was adapted into a TV miniseries.

Apparently frustrated, Stayner shared a fantasy he had about driving a truck into the company for which he worked, killing everyone inside and burning down the place to a friend. In September of 1989, Steven, who had married and had two children, died in a motorcycle accident.

The following year, Jesse Stayner, with whom Cary lived, was shot to death in his house. The murder was never solved and Stayner became a suspect after his arrest.

In 1991, he tried to gas himself to death with carbon monoxide. In 1995, he was admitted to a mental institution after claiming to have had a nervous breakdown and was released after receiving treatment.
The Cedar Lodge Motel where Stayner worked.


*Murders, Arrest, and Incarceration*

In 1997, Stayner was hired as a handyman at the Cedar Lodge, where he later found all of his victims. Living in an apartment at the Lodge, he became a well-liked employee, doing all kinds of work ranging from cleaning services to fixing electrical and mechanical problems.

In February of 1999, Stayner committed his first known murders. Apparently, on a whim, he abducted Carole Sund, her daughter Juli, and Silivina Pelosso, an Argentinian exchange student who was traveling with them, killed Carole and Silivina on the 15th and then Juli on the 16th.

Afterward, he put Carole and Silivina's bodies in the Sunds' rented 1999 Pontiac and torched the vehicle.

After killing Juli, Stayner dumped her body near Lake Pedro in Tuolumme County, miles away from where the Pontiac was burned.

At first, their absence was treated as a disappearance, but as the weeks went by, the authorities began to suspect that they might have been murdered.

Their suspicions were confirmed a month after their abductions when a pair of hikers found the burnt-out Pontiac.

Police investigate the burnt-out Pontiac that contained the bodies of Carole Sund and Silivina Pelosso.Though the two bodies were burned beyond recognition, the investigators managed to identify them.

A week later, Juli's body was found as well after the authorities received a note, sent by Stayner, that showed its location. A task force of FBI agents and law enforcement officials from the four surrounding counties began investigating a number of past offenders.

Stayner was also interviewed, but since he didn't have a criminal record, he wasn't considered a suspect. In June they announced that, though none of the suspects had been convicted, they were confident that the killer was at least in custody.

They were proven wrong on July 22 when the body of Joie Ruth Armstrong was found. When eyewitnesses came forward and told the police about seeing a car parked outside her cabin the night, Stayner was identified as the owner and arrested.

When the evidence linked him to the killings, he was charged with all four of them. Though he claimed insanity, he was found sane and guilty of four counts of first-degree murder and sentenced to death. Stayner is currently held at the San Quentin death row pending an appeal.

*Modus Operandi*

Stayner targeted women of different ages who were staying at the Cedar Lodge. After he abducted them and took them somewhere private, he would then rape them, sometimes for hours (except for Carole Sund), kill them using different methods (including throat slashing, strangulation, and shooting), and then dispose of their bodies in various ways. Some were buried outdoors and some were set on fire to get rid of any evidence.

*Known Victims*

Three of Stayner's confirmed victims.

December 26, 1990: Jesse J. Stayner (his paternal uncle; possibly; shot)
1999:
February 15:
Carole Sund, 43 (strangled with rope and shot; was not raped)
Silivina Pelosso, 16 (raped and shot)

February 16: Juli Sund, 15 (Carole Sund's daughter; raped her, then slashed her throat)
July 21: Joie Ruth Armstrong, 26 (tied up, raped and decapitated)
Note: Stayner claimed that he intended to lure and kill two Finnish girls in 1998, but fled when the girls’ advisor arrived.

*On Criminal Minds*

Intro: Stayner's mugshot was among those shown in the series' intro.
Season Five
"A Rite of Passage" - Stayner was mentioned by Reid as an example of organized killers, in which he brought up how Stayner drove for more than fifty miles so he could dump cigarette packs and his victims' driver licenses along intersections in order to throw off suspicion from himself. The example is an erroneous one since Stayner was classified as a disorganized-thrill killer.










Cary Stayner


Cary Anthony Stayner, a.k.a. "The Yosemite Park Killer," or simply "The Yosemite Killer," is an ephebophilic serial killer, serial rapist, thrill killer and abductor. Stayner was born on August 13, 1961. In 1972, when he was eleven, his seven-year-old brother, Steven Stayner, was abducted by a...




criminalminds.fandom.com


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

So this is what some E3's do in their spare time...plagiarize and stigmatize...


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

Hexcoder said:


> So this is what some E3's do in their spare time...plagiarize and stigmatize...


When I'm not busy, I tend to reshare my favourite videos and article information to social media sites like this. I felt it would be a good idea to share the content of the video makers and website writers I investigate and learn from with others, and I thought it would be a helpful since people could find it useful and stay informed on these matters. To stay safe and take care. 

The video producers and website writers, I research and learn from, recommend sharing their content with others, and so I thought that might be a good idea. As a result, I've posted this here.


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

X10E8 said:


> *Height: *1.83 M 6ft hot looking man
> 
> Khloe Kardashian confirms Kylie Jenner and Travis Scott are a couple


Are you on crack? Is that what you smoke? Are you on crack?


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

deafcrossfitter said:


> Are you on crack? Is that what you smoke? Are you on crack?


I don't drink or smoke.


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

X10E8 said:


> I don't drink or smoke.


I was cracking a joke because of the random Kylie Jenner and Travis Scott thing lol.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

X10E8 said:


> When I'm not busy, I tend to reshare my favourite videos and article information to social media sites like this. I felt it would be a good idea to share the content of the video makers and website writers I investigate and learn from with others, and I thought it would be a helpful since people could find it useful and stay informed on these matters. To stay safe and take care.
> 
> The video producers and website writers, I research and learn from, recommend sharing their content with others, and so I thought that might be a good idea. As a result, I've posted this here.


Tbh, I get upset when I come on PerC these days, exclusively for the reason that on the front page I always see your posts, in all caps, stigmatizing and spreading misinformation and misconceptions. Yet, no matter how many times I say it, you persist. It saddens me because others will listen. Nothing you're sharing helps anyone. No one is learning what their boundaries should be, or what red flags are. All you're doing is spreading harmful misinformation in the form of "scary stories" and titles that stray from truth just for the sake of catching attention and getting an audience, and you don't seem to care at all. That's the same toxic method the media has harmed and stigmatized people through for ages now, and all you're doing is bringing that to a forum where people are often mentally ill themselves, often without realizing it. This kind of stuff just makes people refuse to get diagnosed and get help even more. It makes people use diagnoses as insults and slurs. What is that to you though, I guess. Some people in this world lack empathy.


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

Hexcoder said:


> Tbh, I get upset when I come on PerC these days, exclusively for the reason that on the front page I always see your posts, in all caps, stigmatizing and spreading misinformation and misconceptions. Yet, no matter how many times I say it, you persist. It saddens me because others will listen. Nothing you're sharing helps anyone. No one is learning what their boundaries should be, or what red flags are. All you're doing is spreading harmful misinformation in the form of "scary stories" and titles that stray from truth just for the sake of catching attention and getting an audience, and you don't seem to care at all. That's the same toxic method the media has harmed and stigmatized people through for ages now, and all you're doing is bringing that to a forum where people are often mentally ill themselves, often without realizing it. This kind of stuff just makes people refuse to get diagnosed and get help even more. It makes people use diagnoses as insults and slurs. What is that to you though, I guess. Some people in this world lack empathy.


I see, perhaps you could teach us about red flags and boundaries?

Hey😃why don't you go ahead and make a thread on these matters!

**CAUTION 
THESE THREADS ARE NOT INTENDED AS A SUBSTITUTE FOR THERAPY, THIS THREAD IS FOR UNDERSTANDING HOW THE PSYCHOPATHS MIND WORKS. SO THAT YOU KNOW AND UNDERSTAND AND HAVE BETTER KNOWLEDGE TO KEEP YOURSELF SAFE FROM A PSYCHOPATH BY SPOTING THEM QUICKLY. 

Stay Safe and Take Care! *


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

deafcrossfitter said:


> I was cracking a joke because of the random Kylie Jenner and Travis Scott thing lol.


 I see


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

X10E8 said:


> *THIS THREAD IS FOR UNDERSTANDING HOW THE PSYCHOPATHS MIND WORKS. SO THAT YOU KNOW AND UNDERSTAND AND HAVE BETTER KNOWLEDGE TO KEEP YOURSELF SAFE FROM A PSYCHOPATH BY SPOTING THEM QUICKLY.
> 
> Stay Safe and Take Care! *


The fact that this is not how the psychopath's mind works is my very point. My point is also that this doesn't help anyone spot them quickly.

Unfortunately, I don't have as much time on my hands as you do.


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

X10E8 said:


> I see


Did you not think the joke was funny?


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

Uhh the Green River killer Gary Ridgway scares me much more than this guy. He killed much more victims than this guy, he mentioned that he had murdered as many as 80 women. I remembered reading his biography and I lost sleep the entire night, lol. I think I've pretty much learnt how to identify psychopaths, and I know that most psychopaths tend to have violent tendencies (especially against strangers), along with their tendency to abuse animals. I remembered somewhere around last year, or is it the year before, there was a psychopath in my country who had slashed a stranger on the street, and he was an officially diagnosed one too. And then there was another officially diagnosed psychopath in my country who went around slashing stray cats, and he has slashed more than 10 stray cats. And then there was another officially diagnosed psychopath teenage boy in my country who killed a schoolmate of his just because he felt like it, and he didn't even know that schoolmate, but he just killed him based on his impulse. And most psychopaths also tend to lead a double life. If you've read their biography, you will realise that psychopaths are very good at hiding their true nature from people close to them. Their loved ones never suspected anything, as the psychopath would lie to their loved ones that they are working overtime and hence will be back home late, but it turns out that they weren't working overtime, but they were spending their spare time killing people. And this is also why those women with psychopathic husbands would often say things like, "But he always seemed really sweet toward me. And never would I ever expect that he's leading a double life behind my back and killing a bunch of people."
See how Gary Ridgway's wife says that he made her feel like a newly wed? Never has she ever suspected that her husband is actually a psychopath and had killed 80 women, this is how good psychopaths are at concealing their real nature from people, and they are so good at doing this that even the people close to them didn't suspect anything amiss.








'He Made Me Feel Like a Newlywed,' Says Wife of Green River Killer







abcnews.go.com





I don't know about secondary psychopaths being the same thing as sociopaths though, I've always thought that psychopathy is different from sociopathy, and that psychopaths tend to have better social skills and come across as much more charming than the sociopaths.

But I do agree however that there are different levels of psychopathy.
If you looked at this site over here, there was this psychopath Dr. Harold Shipman who had killed as many as 200+ people. 





List of serial killers by number of victims - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





He is probably more on the extreme scale of psychopathy than the others, which explains why he had killed more people as compared to other psychopaths out there.


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

deafcrossfitter said:


> Did you not think the joke was funny?


Were you intending to make me laugh.

I didn't find it funny, if someone told you, are you on crack? Do you think you'll find it funny?


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

X10E8 said:


> Were you intending to make me laugh.
> 
> I didn't find it funny, if someone told you, are you on crack? Do you think you'll find it funny?


I would, because its -my- sense of humor. I apologize that the joke offended you. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

deafcrossfitter said:


> I would, because its -my- sense of humor. I apologize that the joke offended you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Thank You I'm glad you understand, That's good a sign, seems like you are high functioning. You have cognitive flexibility.


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

X10E8 said:


> Thank You I'm glad you understand, That's good a sign, seems like you are high functioning. You have cognitive flexibility.


High functioning what?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

